# Retire Elsewhere



## FrancesAnn (Feb 11, 2021)

At this time, I am still working full time to pay the mortgage. I bought my house at 50 and learned a lot about how to take care of it. At 60, I am starting to look towards retirement which for my age group is 68. I have some savings. I live alone and have managed all the finances so far on a modest income. 

So, I want to retire in a warmer climate. I have a vision of what it would look like but don't understand how to get there. Small cottage or apartment in town. One story, small square footage. Sunny with access to garden. Room for a cat or two. Able to walk into town for library, senior center and to a recreation center with a pool. Swimming, yoga and home care are my main sources of exercise. I used to ride horses and walk a lot but time and budget restricts both activities. 

Probably in a smaller town. I'd like to some day not have a car. I don't have many close relatives or friends around so moving is an option. My lifestyle is introverted. I don't see the patterns changing, just the place. How do I figure out where to go and what I can afford? What am I neglecting to think about? What if I get incapacitated as I get older and don't have people around looking out for my best interest? Many concerns and hopeful of some direction for replies.

Can I apply for senior housing in another state? We have some nice places in town, but the long New England winters are a drag. If I could have what I've got now as a way of life but where it's mild weather would be the ideal.


----------



## bowmore (Feb 11, 2021)

I suggest you post this question at early-retirement.org. There are a lot of knowledgeable folks that can help you.


----------



## gamboolman (Feb 11, 2021)

Frances

Recommend City Data, see link below.

You can do alot of research to help you generate a List and then a "Short List"

https://www.city-data.com


----------



## john danson (Feb 11, 2021)

FrancesAnn said:


> At this time, I am still working full time to pay the mortgage. I bought my house at 50 and learned a lot about how to take care of it. At 60, I am starting to look towards retirement which for my age group is 68. I have some savings. I live alone and have managed all the finances so far on a modest income.
> 
> So, I want to retire in a warmer climate. I have a vision of what it would look like but don't understand how to get there. Small cottage or apartment in town. One story, small square footage. Sunny with access to garden. Room for a cat or two. Able to walk into town for library, senior center and to a recreation center with a pool. Swimming, yoga and home care are my main sources of exercise. I used to ride horses and walk a lot but time and budget restricts both activities.
> 
> ...


Have you considered a  55+ community ? Florida is full of them and most have pools,recreation centers and social groups for different interests.


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 11, 2021)

FrancesAnn said:


> *Can I apply for senior housing in another state? *We have some nice places in town, but the long New England winters are a drag. If I could have what I've got now as a way of life but where it's mild weather would be the ideal.



You can always apply for senior housing in another state.   Just need to have the right requirements for the location.
A nice  couple recently  moved into my senior apartment building from   Iowa.


----------



## Myquest55 (Feb 11, 2021)

The best place to move, would be somewhere where you already know someone or it has a specific place for you to advance a hobby or personal project.  It would also help to get some "inside information" about the area from someone already there.  

There are TONS of small towns in every state - you probably want to narrow that down.  For warmer climes and east coast living, try Delaware, North Carolina, South Carolina, Georgia, right down to Florida.  A college town usually has a good mix of people and lots of activities for you to pick and choose (I remember enjoying tickets to a theater festival at UGA in my single youth).  Like a previous post - use City-Data.com to research any town or city in more detail.   I recommend doing some research on medical facilities and services to narrow that list down further.  You're making a great start - keep asking those questions and start a spreadsheet to compare towns in black and white.


----------



## Chet (Feb 11, 2021)

I don't think you really get the "flavor" of a place until you've spent some time there. Lot's can happen that isn't in the brochure. How you accomplish that is up to you.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 12, 2021)

Before I even seriously considered moving to a new state I would spend some time there -- not just a weekend in a nice hotel -- to get the real flavor of a place.  Brochures, etc., always paint a very rosy picture of a community, which may or may not be a true reflection of how life really is there.


----------

